# Is the Niche Zero overkill for V60



## Jake3103 (Apr 17, 2020)

My apologies if I shouldn't be making a new topic for this, but I'm new here and I'm not massively clued in on the rules. Let me know if I'm out of place.

I'm in the market for a new grinder. I almost exclusively make V60 pour overs. I was really keen on getting into espresso recently and I had set my heart on the Niche Zero grinder to go along with it after reading all the positive reviews, and I even put my order in on Indiegogo a few days ago (but I have 10 days in which I can still cancel if I change my mind). In the time since, I've started doubting whether I want to go down the espresso route at home. It might be something I return to in the future but part of me is worried that the current lockdown in the UK and my innability to get an espresso anywhere is the main reason why I was even considering it in the first place. I might think about the espresso machine again once lockdown is over and I can see where my headspace is at.

In the meantime, I still need a new grinder, and I'm not sure if I'd be better off just saving some money and getting something like a Comandante C40 Mk3. But if I do this and decide to get an espresso machine down the line, I might need to buy another grinder yet again.

So here's my question: Is the Niche Zero overkill if I end up just using it for V60?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

No it isn't.

That said, a C40 would do the job and do it well. It just depends what you want, convenience of the electric single dose or saving money with the C40?

As for espresso and filter, no grinder is perfect for going back and forth between settings, the Niche is probably up there along with the Forte AP and the Vario. The ideal thing is two grinders that you can leave at the required settings. It is easy to get carried away with this hobby though........


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

If you have the budget then no its not, if you decide to go espresso later, you can then by a hand grinder like the C40 for v60 and kedp the Niche setup for espresso.


----------



## Jake3103 (Apr 17, 2020)

I've actually never had an electric grinder so I don't even know how much I'll enjoy the convenience. I started out with a cheap Hario and then moved onto a Knock Aerspeed, which I still use. The consistency of grind from my Aerspeed isn't great, though, and I noticed recently that the central shaft wobbles around and when I turn the handle, the opening at the bottom is uneven. I don't think it's supposed to do this.

So this is what brought me to looking at grinders again. I actually quite enjoy grinding coffee by hand, but every hand grinder I've had has started out grinding well and then deteriorated over the course of twelve months or less. Probably to be expected of the Hario, but maybe not the Aerspeed? I'm not sure. I don't really want to be buying new grinders every year and I love good coffee, so I'm happy to spend the necessary amount on a grinder (especially if it will last!). I was pretty sold on the Niche and I love the aesthetic - it would look beautiful on my oak counter tops. I'm just worried it's a bit unecessary if I decide not to go down the espresso route in the future.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I have the Wilfa Uniform (but am on the July waitlist for a niche) which is great for v60 as it is filter focused with flat burrs. But will also do espresso for occasional or beginner use. 
it's also a couple of hundred cheaper than the niche


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't believe it is overkill, no.

The Niche Zero does manual brews very well, it has a good consistency at the course end and the rest of the Niche's advantages over competition within the price range we already know. Do the Comandante, Kinu, MBK etc do just as good a job for less? I think so based on my experience. But there's a significant convenience factor to the Niche being electric, combined with it being a good investment for both espresso and manual brews (something I don't think can reasonably be said about any hand grinder, since nobody in their heart of hearts enjoys cranking out espresso grinds by hand...). With all these options resale remains strong which is something we often overlook.



Jake3103 said:


> then moved onto a Knock Aerspeed, which I still use. The consistency of grind from my Aerspeed isn't great, though, and I noticed recently that the central shaft wobbles around and when I turn the handle, the opening at the bottom is uneven. I don't think it's supposed to do this.


 Certainly not! A very small amount perhaps, as the shaft stabilises under load but I've been using my Aerspeed for v60 since I got it and the consistency is really very very good.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OK here we go it's a great all in one, will last year's order away and for a shameless. Bump ibhave a 1z Presso in the for sale area and new member will knock another £5 off for you. I have a niche and use it for Pour Over as well. C40 is pricey if your getting a Niche.

Don't get the Wilfa haha


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

@Jake3103 Can walk past my window I'll socially distance him a brew to try 😛 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Jony said:


> OK here we go it's a great all in one, will last year's order away and for a shameless. Bump ibhave a 1z Presso in the for sale area and new member will knock another £5 off for you. I have a niche and use it for Pour Over as well. C40 is pricey if your getting a Niche.
> 
> Don't get the Wilfa haha


 'Did have a niche'


----------



## Jake3103 (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies. I've decided to keep my order for the Niche Zero. I think the chances of me getting into espresso at some point soon is pretty high, and if not, I have a beautiful single dosing grinder that I'm sure I will enjoy regardless. Looking forward to its arrival now, estimated for June.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cool great choice.


----------



## Oy_mckoy (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes, overkill.

But oh man, they're such a fine piece of engineering and design... and undoubtedly will make your coffee making much more enjoyable!


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Even when you have the Niche and later down the line decide to move on or decide its not for you, the Niche will still keep a very good resale value.

I don't think it is overkill, if you want something to turn out good, all the work is in the prep and the end results will show, fresh beans, good grinder and you are on your way to great tasting coffee.

PS I placed my order last week and in the June delivery


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> As for espresso and filter, no grinder is perfect for going back and forth between settings


 Whilst this topic is focused on the Niche have to take issue with the above. If your budget can stretch to it, an EK performs peerlessly for both espresso and pour over.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@BlackCatCoffee

Plenty of single dosers out there that happily switch between methods with very low retention. The Niche just happens to be a lot cheaper than most of them. Have you tried one out? I agree that a normal grinder will not switch but EK, R120, Monolith, Versalab also spring to mind


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Whilst this topic is focused on the Niche have to take issue with the above. If your budget can stretch to it, an EK performs peerlessly for both espresso and pour over.





dfk41 said:


> @BlackCatCoffee
> 
> Plenty of single dosers out there that happily switch between methods with very low retention. The Niche just happens to be a lot cheaper than most of them. Have you tried one out? I agree that a normal grinder will not switch but EK, R120, Monolith, Versalab also spring to mind


 You both got me here.

These are just grinders that do not spring to mind when I think about home use due to cost and size.

As always I am sure there are exceptions of people that use them.

Personally speaking my ever patient wife would hit the roof if I popped my EK43 or MCD4 85 on the kitchen counter 🤣


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Personally speaking my ever patient wife would hit the roof if I popped my EK43 or MCD4 85 on the kitchen counter 🤣


 You could always try sneaking in an EKS.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

In my tuppence worth, the Niche is very capable of switching between different grinds. Just make a note of where your espresso setting is (mine's usually on 20 +/- a bit. One thing I always do though is to turn the dial back to the calibrate marker before turning back to my espresso mark,

For an espresso type drink, you could get a Moka Pot and an electric milk steamer (or find a Muka Express which will make cappuccinos automatically if you prefer milky drinks)










Yes, the EK43 is very capable of switching between methods as well, but is expensive, huge and more suited to lighter roast










The Versalab is also capable but is quite expensive and also more suited to espresso since it has a portafilter clamp. I have managed to grind for pourover with it, but only by using the dosing cup from the Niche fitted into my bottomless portfilter and pushed tight. Putting a cup or other container under the exit funnel of the M3 can make quite a mess as coffee grinds spin out.










The Niche is also slightly smaller that the Versalab and blends in better with other kitchen equipment. It also has the neat trick of hiding excess cable as you only pull out what you need.

I'd stick with the Niche as it will carry you forward quite a way before you want to change for something else, then probably regret changing..


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> These are just grinders that do not spring to mind when I think about home use due to cost and size.


 To be fair this needs to be said out loud more often here heh.

For what it's worth, I go back and forth between espresso and v60 quite often with the Niche. It's pretty pain free.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

I got a Niche. I use it exclusively for espresso. I love it.

I've got a commandante which i bought 2 months ago for my work grinder for Aeropress...then the offices closed. Use it at home for AP now. It's a beautiful bit of kit.

No one in work is that into coffee. I was so looking forward to looking like right show-off with my nice hand grinder.


----------



## Matt1983 (May 7, 2020)

I wouldn't say that a niche is overkill for a V60. I bought mine originally to use for just pour over coffee, but I now use it for my espresso machine too. It is great for grinding for whatever method you choose.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> That said, a C40 would do the job and do it well. It just depends what you want, convenience of the electric single dose or saving money with the C40?
> 
> As for espresso and filter, no grinder is perfect for going back and forth between settings, the Niche is probably up there along with the Forte AP and the Vario. The ideal thing is two grinders that you can leave at the required settings. It is easy to get carried away with this hobby though........


 What's the issue with flicking between settings on the Niche?

Not doubting you - just curious as it says it fine to switch between fine/course and has zero retention.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> What's the issue with flicking between settings on the Niche?
> 
> Not doubting you - just curious as it says it fine to switch between fine/course and has zero retention.


 There's still nooks and crannies around the grind chamber like any grinder. So, for example, if you're grinding course for v60 then turn back to espresso you might need to turn the adjustment in stages and run the motor to get rid of the larger grounds in there. Similarly if you go right to v60 from espresso range, you might get a few fines so you'll want to run a few beans through it first.

In practice this almost completely painless and importantly repeatability when returning to grind settings is very good.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's rare I go past Zero, I don't think I have.


----------



## Matt1983 (May 7, 2020)

I have found a good grind setting for a V60 around the calibrate mark to the red dot.


----------

